# Disable Side Detection



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Disconnect the sensors and deal with the message. I don't think there's a way to rid yourself of the Service Side Detection System message, though - we've been dealing with clearing that one for years now.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

I was considering the driver confidence pkg, but issues with (as noted on this site and elsewhere) and cost to repair/replace is what made me search for one that did not have it installed.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd get it again, but immediately seal the side detection sensor modules. Everything else in the package is fine.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Hopefully GM has gotten tired of replacing these sensors under warranty and come up with a better design. Both of mine have been replaced under warranty as has been one on my father’s 2013 XTS.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Hopefully GM has gotten tired of replacing these sensors under warranty and come up with a better design. Both of mine have been replaced under warranty as has been one on my father’s 2013 XTS.


Especially that these systems are making their way into so much of GM's new lineup and they're trying to improve their overall reliability image.

My car told me to service my rear park assist system the other night, and then never saw it again. The 2012 usually said that when something was blocking the sensor (snow, dirt, an object) when the car was first started.


----------



## KCruzeLTZ (Dec 19, 2017)

Is there any reason I should take the sensors off if the message isn’t going away.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

KCruzeLTZ said:


> Is there any reason I should take the sensors off if the message isn’t going away.


Unless they're causing a back-feeding condition (the side detection light never turns off) then no, there is no harm in leaving them on.

Mine was under warranty when it malfunctioned and they replaced it. Mine had the back-feed problem. The light on the driver side mirror never turned off, even if the car was off.


----------



## KCruzeLTZ (Dec 19, 2017)

If I take them off what should I use to seal the connection points?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

LiveTrash said:


> Unless they're causing a back-feeding condition (the side detection light never turns off) then no, there is no harm in leaving them on.
> 
> Mine was under warranty when it malfunctioned and they replaced it. Mine had the back-feed problem. The light on the driver side mirror never turned off, even if the car was off.


The driver side mirror did that for a while - even with the sensors disconnected. Luckily it doesn't seem to anymore.


----------

